# Authorized Dell Repair Shop



## tooleey (Mar 14, 2008)

Can someone please tell me how I would go about finding an Authorized Dell Repair Shop in my City?

Thanx!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you could try looking in the yellow pages otherwise, you need to contact dell.


----------



## hammy02 (Mar 25, 2009)

In the UK you can try www.dellrepairshop.com They are Dell authorised service engineers.


----------

